# Report Computer Forum Problems



## brian

This is a two part thread. 

First post if you any problems with the site, Please include

Time (GMT would help too)
Location (link to thread or just "New Posts link")
Duration of problems (mainly for slowness)
What were you doing? (Posting a thread, multi quoting, replying, voting, etc)

If you see another user's post with the same time frame just quote the user and provide a link.

Again we are working on finding a solution and hope with your help to get CF running quick again!


Part two is just a simple pole, have you ever experienced slowness on the site? If you are posting in this thread, then it is a yes, however if you have never experienced slowness this will also help.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## fastdude

"Quick" searches are often excruciatingly slow. This is pretty much all of the time.


----------



## linkin

Multi-quote replying and searching is quite slow, quite often. I'll have more details when I get back home in a few days.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Just now. New Posts Link


----------



## Shane

Here it is giving me that slow white screen again,It takes about 7 mins before it actually goes through sometimes. 

Shot:
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b125/shaneathome/proofff.jpg

It was a reply to a thread here.
http://www.computerforum.com/190503-info-needed.html#post1590133

Time 20:30 GMT

It only does this occasionaly though,Usualy my New threads/replies etc are instant but its annoying when it happens.
Only ever happens on CF though,No other forums or websites this happens on.


----------



## Shane

And again 17:01 GMT.

Replying to post...

http://www.computerforum.com/173228-bad-company-2-thread-42.html


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I've had a few problems accessing from asia, it could be very slow on a 3 Mb connection but that could be because i'm far from the server.
I've had it many times where i would post and the post would go through but it would go to a blank screen and say it is loading but never does anything, but as i said the post goes through.
It seems fine on my 416Kbs connection back in the uk.


----------



## mep916

Has anyone noticed any issues in the past 20 minutes or so? I logged in and noticed I was the only user online. Has anyone had any problems using the site today?


----------



## johnb35

It was slow earlier posting and accessing a thread.  I was able to check server loads, they were a little high but nothing compared to what they usually are when things are slow.


----------



## Quiltface

mep916 said:


> Has anyone noticed any issues in the past 20 minutes or so? I logged in and noticed I was the only user online. Has anyone had any problems using the site today?



i notice that whenever i make a post and it ends up being the 1st post on a new page it locks up... i have to hit the back button and then hit refresh.  by locks up i just mean the screen just sits there and loads.  i cant give you a time of day or anything  but i think this happens everytime.

that and today it has been a lil sluggish more than usual, i cant provide you with times though im sorry.  but its always with posting, i dont usually have a problem with just loading threads to read them.


----------



## mihir

I had saved my password in the google chrome browser for CF and also have checked the remember me box.But whenever I go to CF I have to login again and then when I type in the first letter of my username autocomplete works and then the password is automatically filled and i press enter.Then it goes to the page where it shows that i have entered a wrong password and only 4 attempts are left and without any clicking it gets redireted to the CF index, and I am logged in.So I turned off the save password and login everytime


----------



## Aastii

mihir said:


> I had saved my password in the google chrome browser for CF and also have checked the remember me box.But whenever I go to CF I have to login again and then when I type in the first letter of my username autocomplete works and then the password is automatically filled and i press enter.Then it goes to the page where it shows that i have entered a wrong password and only 4 attempts are left and without any clicking it gets redireted to the CF index, and I am logged in.So I turned off the save password and login everytime



Delete cookies and try again if you want it to remember your pass


----------



## mihir

Aastii said:


> Delete cookies and try again if you want it to remember your pass



All my internet history/cookies/temporary internet files gets automatically deleted everytime I close the browser.Except the forms data and the passwords.


----------



## Quiltface

mihir said:


> I had saved my password in the google chrome browser for CF and also have checked the remember me box.But whenever I go to CF I have to login again and then when I type in the first letter of my username autocomplete works and then the password is automatically filled and i press enter.Then it goes to the page where it shows that i have entered a wrong password and only 4 attempts are left and without any clicking it gets redireted to the CF index, and I am logged in.So I turned off the save password and login everytime



make sure you are typing www.computerforum.com  and not just computerforum.com   i had the same thing happen to me with the incorrect password thing and that fixes it.


----------



## Quiltface

http://www.computerforum.com/192482-help-ram.html

10:00am central time... posting in that thread locked up after submitting quick reply.  had to hit back and then refresh to see my post appear.


----------



## Quiltface

lol posting that post as well...  I am using FF 3.6.15

it said waiting for pagead2.googlesyndication.com  in the status bar in my browser.


----------



## Apoc

YouTube video embed not working when grabbing code from YouTube.com


----------



## voyagerfan99

Apoc said:


> YouTube video embed not working when grabbing code from YouTube.com



Worked fine for me this morning. You sure you have the code right?


----------



## johnb35

[YT]ArAlwupRy6c[/YT]

Working for me...

edit.  does work for me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Apoc said:


> YouTube video embed not working when grabbing code from YouTube.com



Is this the video you were trying to embed?

[yt]1-TYQXjk7lc[/yt]

If so, you probably didn't grab the right code. You grab everything between the "=" and "&" in the video code.
Ex in bold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*1-TYQXjk7lc*&feature=youtu.be


----------



## linkin

Sometimes logging in will log me in, return to the main page and ask me ti sign in again, over and over. Until I click another link to another part of the forum.


----------



## johnb35

I fixed the link in his post so it does work now.

http://www.computerforum.com/195876-wasnt-world-supposed-end.html#post1635136

wrap the youtube id number in youtube code.

type the code, highlight the code and then press the you tube format tool up in formatting tools in your post.


----------



## Apoc

Still nothing. I used the HTTPS code, Old Embed code and Enable privacy enhanced mode all with and without the YT tages. I even used the iframe code. 

It well only work if I grab one from another site with a YouTube embeded video. It might just be my browser (IE9). I don't plan on embeding anytime soon so it's not a big deal for me. Belive it or not I went to college to learn web sit codeing, shows how much I paid attention hey. Didn't finnish by the way, got to bored.


----------



## Apoc

> If so, you probably didn't grab the right code. You grab everything between the "=" and "&" in the video code.
> Ex in bold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-TYQXjk7lc&feature=youtu.be



Allright, i got it now. Thank you for the help.
[YT]MkCyVId3KY8[/YT]


----------



## Turbo10

i havent encountered any slowness, but i used to post something then id get a blank screen but nothing too bad


----------



## johnb35

A lot of the issues have resolved themselves after Ian transferred to a dedicated server.


----------



## mihir

I don't know whether this is an issue or not,
but when not logged in on CF the birthday lists remains the same as the last time I was logged in.


----------



## johnb35

mihir said:


> I don't know whether this is an issue or not,
> but when not logged in on CF the birthday lists remains the same as the last time I was logged in.



They only change on a daily basis.  Do you have your time zone set correctly in user CP?


----------



## mihir

johnb35 said:


> They only change on a daily basis.  Do you have your time zone set correctly in user CP?



I have the timezone set.
When I was logged in I saw many members's birthdays but then when I logged out it was displaying birthdays of members who had their birthday the previous day.And when I logged in it again was displaying the updated list.


----------



## mihir

> Error 403
> 
> We're sorry, but we could not fulfill your request for / on this server.
> 
> You do not have permission to access this server. Before trying again, run anti-virus and anti-spyware software and remove any viruses and spyware from your computer.
> 
> Your technical support key is: 73f0-1ddb-2b02-1b1f
> 
> You can use this key to fix this problem yourself.
> 
> If you are unable to fix the problem yourself, please contact ian(@)computerforum(.)com and be sure to provide the technical support key shown above.


I am not able to reach CF.Using proxy servers to reach CF.
tried both windows and ubuntu.


----------



## mep916

mihir said:


> I am not able to reach CF.Using proxy servers to reach CF.
> tried both windows and ubuntu.



If you can, continue to use a proxy to log into the site. Without going into too many details, we're working on a few things behind the scenes, and, for the time being, a small number of you may encounter this error. Using a proxy is probably the best method to avoid this error.


----------



## mihir

mep916 said:


> If you can, continue to use a proxy to log into the site. Without going into too many details, we're working on a few things behind the scenes, and, for the time being, a small number of you may encounter this error. Using a proxy is probably the best method to avoid this error.



Ok Sir. :good:
Any Estimated time of completion ??
And is no - one else besides me getting this problem??
I am also able access it through my phone and the problem arises at the same time every night.
Anyways will use proxy till then.


----------



## mep916

mihir said:


> Ok Sir. :good:
> Any Estimated time of completion ??
> And is no - one else besides me getting this problem??
> I am also able access it through my phone and the problem arises at the same time every night.
> Anyways will use proxy till then.



Sorry for the inconvenience. No ETA at the moment, but I'll personally let you know when we're finished up.


----------



## linkin

Things aren't loading fully. Well they are, but every single CF page is still "loading" waiting for c.statcounter.com


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Things aren't loading fully. Well they are, but every single CF page is still "loading" waiting for c.statcounter.com



Not got any issues here,Anyone else


----------



## linkin

Ever since today, any time I quote someone, it says underneath "You have selected 1 post that is not part of this thread. Quote this post as well, or deselect this post."


----------



## johnb35

linkin said:


> Ever since today, any time I quote someone, it says underneath "You have selected 1 post that is not part of this thread. Quote this post as well, or deselect this post."



Test.

Working fine for me at the moment.


----------



## tremmor

linkin said:


> Ever since today, any time I quote someone, it says underneath "You have selected 1 post that is not part of this thread. Quote this post as well, or deselect this post."



I also seen it. Runs fine other than that. running fast for me also. just the error message above.


----------



## linkin

johnb35 said:


> Test.
> 
> Working fine for me at the moment.





tremmor said:


> I also seen it. Runs fine other than that. running fast for me also. just the error message above.



It's not showing it anymore, I guess it was just an intermittent thing.


----------



## gamblingman

When I logged in today about 13:30 Central Time, instead of the normal: 

"...if you're not redirected in... then click here...." all that was shown in the box was:

"*Could not find phrase 'invalid_redirect_url_x'.*"

This happened yesterday also but didn't post it, thought it might have been a fluke.

I wish this thread could be a permanent link at bottom of forum site. Maybe next to the "Contact Us" link, saying "Report Problem". Just a thought.


----------



## mihir

gamblingman said:


> When I logged in today about 13:30 Central Time, instead of the normal:
> 
> "...if you're not redirected in... then click here...." all that was shown in the box was:
> 
> "*Could not find phrase 'invalid_redirect_url_x'.*"
> 
> This happened yesterday also but didn't post it, thought it might have been a fluke.
> 
> I wish this thread could be a permanent link at bottom of forum site. Maybe next to the "Contact Us" link, saying "Report Problem". Just a thought.




Happened with me too twice but now it stopped.





mep916 said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience. No ETA at the moment, but I'll personally let you know when we're finished up.



Oh sorry for the late info but since I changed my net connection,to a cable 1mbps line the problem has been resolved,even though I have a static IP.


----------



## wolfeking

gamblingman said:


> When I logged in today about 13:30 Central Time, instead of the normal:
> 
> "...if you're not redirected in... then click here...." all that was shown in the box was:
> 
> "*Could not find phrase 'invalid_redirect_url_x'.*"
> 
> This happened yesterday also but didn't post it, thought it might have been a fluke.
> 
> I wish this thread could be a permanent link at bottom of forum site. Maybe next to the "Contact Us" link, saying "Report Problem". Just a thought.


Im still getting that same error with login, but ut still logs in fine via clicking on forum then userCP.


----------



## gamblingman

Still happening every time I log in. I click computer forum and then I can go to User CP.
"*Could not find phrase 'invalid_redirect_url_x'.*"


----------



## lubo4444

gamblingman said:


> Still happening every time I log in. I click computer forum and then I can go to User CP.
> "*Could not find phrase 'invalid_redirect_url_x'.*"



Same thing happened to me yesterday.  It happened few times.  Today it did not happen.


----------



## johnb35

gamblingman said:


> Still happening every time I log in. I click computer forum and then I can go to User CP.
> "*Could not find phrase 'invalid_redirect_url_x'.*"



It seems this is a vbulletin issue.  See here. Just recently started i guess.

https://www.vbulletin.com/forum/sho...could-not-find-phrase-invalid_redirect_url_x-.

And he is running the same version we are.  I'll relay this to Ian.


----------



## Wolfeymole

The server is also slow and has been for the last 30 minutes.


----------



## johnb35

Wolfeymole said:


> The server is also slow and has been for the last 30 minutes.



Right now the server load is normal.

0.40  0.29  0.26 | 712 Users Online (35 members and 677 guests)


----------



## Wolfeymole

It seems to have come round slightly.

Remember what I said in PM earlier John as I have seen servers down or slowing before today.

Cheers mate. 

Edit: As of 8:00pm GMT the server is still having issues.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I get problems when logging in, most recently:



			
				computerforum.com said:
			
		

> Invalid Redirect URL (http://computerforum.com/)



I still get logged in fine though.


----------



## tremmor

I am not having any problems. 
Just stating no issues. Nor did I.


----------



## Wolfeymole

CF's server is most likely located in the states.

All is good today though.


----------



## johnb35

Yes, the server is located in the USA.  

If anyone is still having problems logging in or get the same error please let us know.  Ian applied a patch during the night and it should have fixed it.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Still getting: 



			
				computerforum said:
			
		

> Invalid Redirect URL ([http://computerforum.com/)


----------



## johnb35

CrayonMuncher said:


> Still getting:



Please use the full address of www.computerforum.com  and see if your issue stops.  Make sure you actually enter the www.  Change the actual address in your favorites/bookmarks.  If it you still get the error after doing so let me know.


----------



## mihir

johnb35 said:


> Please use the full address of www.computerforum.com  and see if your issue stops.  Make sure you actually enter the www.  Change the actual address in your favorites/bookmarks.  If it you still get the error after doing so let me know.



I changed it to www. but still getting an error.


----------



## johnb35

I'll let Ian know.  Thanks.


----------



## linkin

I'm getting pages that are completely loaded but still "loading" waiting for "c.statcounter.com"


----------



## wildbill

Got the same redirect error.


----------



## johnb35

linkin said:


> I'm getting pages that are completely loaded but still "loading" waiting for "c.statcounter.com"





wildbill said:


> Got the same redirect error.



I'll direct Ian to this thread and see what his thoughts are.

PM has been sent.


----------



## ian

linkin said:


> I'm getting pages that are completely loaded but still "loading" waiting for "c.statcounter.com"





wildbill said:


> Got the same redirect error.





johnb35 said:


> I'll direct Ian to this thread and see what his thoughts are.
> 
> PM has been sent.



I have gotten rid of that code, so you should not see that error message again.


----------



## claptonman

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/7660/35886553.png

Anyone else seeing no line between sound cards and speakers forum and Computer networking and servers?


----------



## johnb35

it's fine here using IE.  Empty cache or try a different browser.


----------



## claptonman

johnb35 said:


> it's fine here using IE.  Empty cache or try a different browser.



Clearing cache didn't work, but it is there on IE. Must be this firefox or the college's internet. Not a problem for me, just wasn't sure if it was happening to everyone.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Running PaleMoon. Page looks normal to me.


----------



## wolfeking

looks normal to me on chrome.


----------



## claptonman

Yeah, I'm back at my apartment with firefox and it works, so its an isolated problem.


----------



## wolfeking

got an error navigating to my CP today. Error only lasted for ~3 minutes, just long enough to pull up yahoo to email Ian, and on retry it went right through.


----------



## johnb35

wolfeking said:


> got an error navigating to my CP today. Error only lasted for ~3 minutes, just long enough to pull up yahoo to email Ian, and on retry it went right through.



So you were able to email Ian?  He has not been logged onto the forum in over 2 weeks which is unusual for him.


----------



## wolfeking

no. I didn't email him as the problem resolved itself. I can try to email him if you wish me to.


----------



## johnb35

Just send him a pm with a link to your issue so he can look into it.  Again, I'm not sure when he will log back onto the forum though.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, will do.


----------



## tremmor

No issues and on off and on all day.


----------



## wolfeking

Not really a problem so much as annoying, but using Android ICS with opera browser (the newest one), PMs are not registering being read. My last pm has been read 3 times, but it is still telling me I have an unread pm when I hit control panel.


----------



## Calin

403 error on all browser, i have to use hotspot shileld wich slows down my connection


----------



## johnb35

CalinXP said:


> 403 error on all browser, i have to use hotspot shileld wich slows down my connection



I've sent you a private message.


----------



## claptonman

Why is the description have two "computer forums?"


----------



## PCunicorn

Doesn't do that for me in Chrome, maybe its an IE problem?


----------



## jamesd1981

This is what i get in firefox


----------



## PCunicorn

In google I am getting that to, I wonder whats up?


----------



## jamesd1981

When i got up on sunday morning cf was down for some kind of maintenance, it has been like that ever since.


----------



## claptonman

PCunicorn said:


> Doesn't do that for me in Chrome, maybe its an IE problem?



As seen in my screenshot, I have both chrome and IE open.


----------



## Cromewell

claptonman said:


> Why is the description have two "computer forums?"



I'll bring it up with Ian. I'm thinking it's a configuration thing.


----------



## spirit

The site has been a bit slow for me tonight - has it been slow for anybody else?

My internet is being a bit unstable at the moment though, it must be said.


----------



## jamesd1981

No the site itself seems to be working fine for me anyway using firefox 21


----------



## voyagerfan99

Yeah I have the same thing using Firefox on my Mac. Like Crome said, it's probably just a title configuration issue.


----------



## PCunicorn

The site took about 45 seconds for me to load just a minute ago, now it is faster but not as fast as usual.


----------



## jamesd1981

jamesd1981 said:


> No the site itself seems to be working fine for me anyway using firefox 21



Lol, just as i say that the site starts running slow, other sites are still fine must be all the posts going up on cf tonight.


----------



## Cromewell

claptonman said:


> Why is the description have two "computer forums?"



Just to let you know, this has been fixed.


----------



## PCunicorn

Yeah, I saw that. Why did it do that in the first place?


----------



## linkin

Because Ian dun goofed


----------



## spirit

Site keeps going down for me fairly frequently but is back up again within a few seconds. Not sure why. Other sites on the internet are fine.


----------



## Calin

So, I need to use a proxy to connect to CF since about 1 year ago but it slows down my 100mbs connection and also its full of annoying ads. When I connect without proxy i get 404, also tried to use other devicies, same problem


----------



## johnb35

Calin said:


> So, I need to use a proxy to connect to CF since about 1 year ago but it slows down my 100mbs connection and also its full of annoying ads. When I connect without proxy i get 404, also tried to use other devicies, same problem



Unfortunately at this time you will need to continue using a proxy to connect to CF.


----------



## Calin

johnb35 said:


> Unfortunately at this time you will need to continue using a proxy to connect to CF.


Hmm... okay no problem, but why did it happen anyway?


----------



## johnb35

Calin said:


> Hmm... okay no problem, but why did it happen anyway?



PM sent.


----------

